# Arugula



## sushisurf13 (Mar 14, 2009)

Does anyone know if Arugula is ok for my torts? I gave them some yesterday and they all went crazy for it!!! I didn't think they would eat it at all, but I was wrong. All of them ate it aggressively. 
Any input would be great.


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 14, 2009)

As part of a varied diet it's just fine.  It is though in the Brassicaceae family, so can cause goiters if fed in large amounts. I'd say no more than once a week feeding arugula.

Danny


----------

